# Stupid Question, I Know...



## Rat-a-tat (Feb 28, 2009)

What's bruxxing?


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

The noise rats make when they grind their teeth together - usually a sign of happiness but can indicate pain too. It's like a chattering sound.


----------



## hnbubz (Mar 2, 2009)

yea, they also do it to wear down there teeth


----------



## Rat-a-tat (Feb 28, 2009)

I don't think mine do that... are they unhappy?
Sometimes I think they are not very rat-like...


----------



## Clairebert (Apr 21, 2008)

I'm sure they do brux, but it can be very quiet sometimes. I'll only hear it if its absolutely silent in the room. I've noticed with my rats if they're bruxxing to wear down their teeth, its very quiet. On the other hand, if its happy-bruxxing, it tends to be a little louder. 
It doesn't mean your rats are unhappy at all, sometimes it takes a while for a rat to make happy bruxing sounds... mine usually brux when i'm spending time with them 1 on 1, petting their head and the like. But when they're young, its hard for them to settle down in your lap for that long.


----------



## Dumbo_Queen (Jul 20, 2008)

Well you learn something new every day. Mine brux all the time a new it was a good sign, but never new what is was called.


----------



## Ky_Zack (Feb 14, 2009)

i don't care what anyone says, but this can also be a fear noise. when i first got my girls and I'd try to get them out they would dash away, curl up in the farthest corner they could get to and chitter. When I reached they'd dash to a different corner, curl up and chitter. It was certainly not an indication of happiness. I recall it being a faster chitter than the chitter they now make when I have them out and they're just chilling with me. I've never noticed their eyes moving with it though...


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

Ky_Zack said:


> i don't care what anyone says, but this can also be a fear noise.


Yes, that's correct.



ratbehavior.org said:


> Rats grind their front teeth together producing a grinding sound called bruxing or chattering. Rats probably grind their teeth together to wear them down (a process called thegosis). A rat's incisors grow continuously. This constant growth enables rats to spend their lives gnawing on things without wearing their teeth down to the gum. But it also means that rats must use their teeth continually to keep them from growing too long, hence the tooth grinding.
> 
> Rats grind their teeth in times of stress. For example, a pet rat may grind its teeth at the vet's office, or during a tense interaction with another rat, or when the rat experiences pain. Anecdotally, rats may also grind their teeth when they are relaxed, rather like purring in a cat.


----------



## stina3246 (Mar 3, 2008)

Hey Rat-A-tat. That was my very first rats name. He was awesome, everyone loved him.


----------



## begoodtoanimals (Dec 6, 2007)

Bruxing sounds louder and more intense when it is caused by fear and their body language illustrates it as well; head low, ears back and large eyes. 
When they are content, bruxing sounds soft and relaxed and they just look happy.


----------



## Rat-a-tat (Feb 28, 2009)

stina4236: Haha, that's pretty cool. I just picked the first thing with the word Rat in it.


----------



## Rat-a-tat (Feb 28, 2009)

Also...
Does everyone's rat bruxx?
Mine don't seem to... I really want them to though! So I know if they're happy!


----------



## Jest (Dec 29, 2008)

Mine do it a lot when they're snuggled up together in their favorite cube or when they're out in free time. They'll come up and settle down on my lap and start to brux. One of my females does it a lot, but she does it very softly - unless you're watching for it, you wouldn't notice her eye boggle and you don't hear it unless it's quiet.


----------

